# I think she's about to pop!



## Gracie9205 (Apr 15, 2012)

I think I may get my first lambs in the next couple weeks, and I couldn't be more excited!  Their udders are developing nicely, and they are starting to keep their distance from me a little more.  Is this normal for them to do that?  I'll be on lamb watch, and post pics when they arrive


----------

